# Copper as heat shield material?



## mossycup (Feb 17, 2012)

I am trying to understand if copper sheet metal could be harmful to use only 6"-8" from a wood stove to cover a fireplace opening.  Are there any chemists, welders, machinists, or sober folks that know about any dangers of repeated heating of copper at tempuratures a wood stove emits this far from it's surface?

I am already aware that breathing smoke or gasses from burning copper is a big nasty.  Except for the websites where kids are trying to select paraphenalia building materials, I cannot find any information anywhere else in the WWW.

I have seen mention of using copper as a heat shield, but it has me a little uneasy.


----------



## Hogwildz (Feb 17, 2012)

I think you'll be ok, as long as the copper is not near combustibles.
Copper tends to hold heat fairly well. Will look nice I am sure.


----------



## pen (Feb 17, 2012)

If using it on the cook stove isn't a problem, or blasting it w/ a torch when soldering pipes is OK, I can't believe that having it a 1/2 foot away from a wood stove would hurt either.

http://www.amazon.com/Mauviel-MHeri...?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1329507893&sr=1-10

pen


----------



## maverick06 (Feb 17, 2012)

nah you are good. Copper is pretty, lower melting point than steel, but you cant melt it with a propane torch. So no worries. It does transfer heat very well and is expensive.


----------



## mossycup (Feb 17, 2012)

This would be well within the stove's hearth and clearance requirements. 
I would be building an industrial/factory looking, two piece "door" that I can slide to the sides for access to our cleanout.  Put this against a thin brick Clinker veneer and wham!  Pretty old school cool, wife's idea I have to admit;-)
Take a look at some of the high end, custom range hoods that use copper and wrought iron strapping...you'll get the idea.  I found stainless and copper sheets that have the same stippled, leathery texture as the front of the Jotuls.  I am not confident about the stainless holding stove paint very well, but the copper seems like a good looking alternative.

I thought of trying to texturize plain sheet metal, but i don't know how to achieve the leathery texture.  I feel the solid black would look more fitting to the low budget, industrial look.  Buying the textured copper or stainless would be a lot easier IMHO.

I am just curious at what surface or internal tempurature copper begins releasing the nasty compounds.


----------



## begreen (Feb 17, 2012)

Copper laundry boilers sat on stoves for generations. And copper pots have been used on wood and coal stoves for a long time. We have an old boiler as our kindling box next to the stove. Not a problem.


----------



## tfdchief (Feb 17, 2012)

It would be fine. _  "I am just curious at what surface or internal tempurature copper begins releasing the nasty compounds." _ Not at the temps you are going to get it to.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 18, 2012)

Copper doesn't release any toxic fumes, unless you reach it's boiling point (2567.0Â° C).
You may be thinking of warnings against burning copper wire, but this is because of the plastic insulation, not the copper.

Copper is one of the best available heat conductors, so while it will block radiant heat, you still need to keep combustibles away, it will get very very hot.

TE


----------



## mossycup (Feb 18, 2012)

The worst that can happen with the heat that it might harness is the cats might all have short hair on their tails from October till March;-)


----------



## KodiakII (Feb 18, 2012)

Have you priced it yet?  We had some in years ago when it was probably a lot cheaper than it is now...and it was rediculous in price.


----------



## jimbom (Feb 18, 2012)

Polished copper sheet is an excellent heat shield due to the high reflectance, low emissivity, and high rate of heat conduction.  MSDS(Material Safety Data Sheets) for copper focus on dust, fumes, and aqueous solutions.  Elemental copper sheets are not discussed that I can see.  Google the MSDS for a complete rundown.


----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2012)

the very best pots and pans in the history of cooking were made from copper.  It is one of the best conductors of heat, and like others stated, it will not release any poisonous compounds unless it reaches it's liquifying point.   You would need a acetelyne torch or a foundry to do that, so yer good! 
I'm going to make my chimney chase cap and storm collar out of copper sheet, it weathers and gets an awesome patina over the years, and will last forever.


----------



## mcollect (Feb 18, 2012)

Copper doesn't melt until 1900'+ so it would be fine. The toxicity came from cooking directly on copper as it forms nasty/fatal compounds when exposed to various acidic compounds, that is why they coated it with tin. Copper can be worked very easily to achieve and texture you want. A ball pean hammer will give a wonderful appearance, but secure it between two sheets of masonite to keep it from twisting, use a light touch as it stretches very easily.


----------



## mossycup (Feb 18, 2012)

It didn't occur to me to go over the MSDS until I was shutting down my computer at work and looked over at our MSDS binder on the wall, LOL!  I get the idea of it's stability now.

I have found 36" sheets in the choking range.  Purdy 'spensive, but until I can figure out a way to texture sheet metal like the copper I found or come up with another good hammered or peened look the copper option is where I'm at so far.

Any thoughts on how to put the stippled Jotul texture onto some 24 guage sheets of steel or aluminum that I could just stove black?


----------



## Dirtsurgeon (Feb 18, 2012)

I used a couple of 2x3 sheets of copper that I "broke" on my workbench to form to the alcove where I removed my zero clearance fireplace.
I can keep my stove at 400 to 500 degrees for hours on end and the metal is cool to the touch. I kid you not.
I'm not positive on the physics of this phenomenon but it truly is amazing.
I'm guessing it may be the air gap behind and on all sides that causes it to shed heat fast.
My shield is 11 inches away.

I have more copper if you'd like me to run a test for you.
I'll stick piece 5 or 6 inches from a hot stove and monitor
the results. (meaning I'll have the wife touch it)  

Here is a pic of what I have. I also ran copper around the perimeter of the hearth.
Still have to do other trim and figure out some sort of mantel but I'll get to it.

Dirt


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 18, 2012)

I have a copper heat shield behind my stove and it remains cool to the touch when the stove top reads 600*.

Ehouse


----------



## ScotO (Feb 18, 2012)

Dirtsurgeon said:
			
		

> I used a couple of 2x3 sheets of copper that I "broke" on my workbench to form to the alcove where I removed my zero clearance fireplace.
> I can keep my stove at 400 to 500 degrees for hours on end and the metal is cool to the touch. I kid you not.
> I'm not positive on the physics of this phenomenon but it truly is amazing.
> I'm guessing it may be the air gap behind and on all sides that causes it to shed heat fast.
> ...



Dirtsurgeon, that looks great!  I really like the backlighting with that stove.  Nice Job!!


----------



## Dirtsurgeon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey, thank you Scott. There is a story behind that also.
Which reminds me.....I need to update my "Failed Inspection" post.

Dirt


----------

